# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  One Family One World Regional DNA Projects

## Maciamo

I announced two months ago the launch of the One Family One World Project, a partnership between Eupedia and Living DNA. I have been very busy lately, but finally found time to present the project on Eupedia. My contribution to the project was to delimit the boundaries of the proposed genetic regions and make the maps. Living DNA reworked the maps to fit their existing site design, but those on Eupedia are the original ones I designed. You will find it all here:

*One Family One World DNA Project*

----------


## elghund

Looks great! What about the continents of Africa and Australia and Oceania?

----------


## Maciamo

> Looks great! What about the continents of Africa and Australia and Oceania?


I only worked on Europe and Asia. Living DNA is working with someone else for West Africa, but not for other parts of Africa, nor Oceania at the moment. Anyway Polynesians are very genetically homogeneous as the Polynesian expansion took place in the last 1000 years.

----------


## Azzurro

Maciamo great job, I will definitely participate, I really like that you included Cosenza with Basilicata.

----------


## srdceleva

Nice Maciamo, any idea about when this project will be completed? Living dna isnt really the most timely when it comes to deadlines. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lukas

You really nice made Poland regions!

----------


## Maciamo

> Nice Maciamo, any idea about when this project will be completed? Living dna isnt really the most timely when it comes to deadlines. 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


This is a 5 year project as it covers many parts of the world. But each regional project will be completed separately. Those in Europe should be finished well before the Asian one, I should think.

----------


## Zanatis

Nice project. Looking forward. 

If it helps, I’d suggest shifting Central Albania slightly South to give a few more stripes of land to North and take from South. It would still not be geographically accurate but genetically it would be a logical split. 

I’d suggest the same for Epirus, which I believe should it should include Acarnania and a part of Aetolia, as well as the Westernmost part of Greek Macedonia adjacent to the border of Albania, and perhaps call it Northwestern Greece. It would make more sense in my opinion but Greek members can help if they have more knowledge in the matter.

----------


## Maciamo

> Nice project. Looking forward. 
> 
> If it helps, I’d suggest shifting Central Albania slightly South to give a few more stripes of land to North and take from South. It would still not be geographically accurate but genetically it would be a logical split. 
> 
> I’d suggest the same for Epirus, which I believe should it should include Acarnania and a part of Aetolia, as well as the Westernmost part of Greek Macedonia adjacent to the border of Albania, and perhaps call it Northwestern Greece. It would make more sense in my opinion but Greek members can help if they have more knowledge in the matter.


The maps are preliminary and will be adjusted based on the actual genetic differences observed among participants. The boundaries will be redefined if necessary, and it is also possible that some regions will be merged or split if the data from the project requires it.

----------


## Tomenable

It will be interesting to see the % of Jomon admixture in various Japanese regions.

----------


## Vlad82

Distinct genetic differences may be observed between neighbor regions but also between two or more ethnic or ethnographic groups in the same region or country. Data about ethnic background on paternal and maternal lines of tested persons should be collected as well. 
For example using scientific studies and public projects on FTdna we can suppose that in Macedonia results for Slavs, Aromanians, and Albanians will be different.

----------


## Zanatis

> The maps are preliminary and will be adjusted based on the actual genetic differences observed among participants. The boundaries will be redefined if necessary, and it is also possible that some regions will be merged or split if the data from the project requires it.


I was trying to reduce the "error" with my suggestions but if the borders will be redefined then it will be simply perfect. 

I know you were asked earlier but can we expect Europe to be finished by 2018?

----------


## Zanatis

> Distinct genetic differences may be observed between neighbor regions but also between two or more ethnic or ethnographic groups in the same region or country. Data about ethnic background on paternal and maternal lines of tested persons should be collected as well. 
> For example using scientific studies and public projects on FTdna we can suppose that in Macedonia results for Slavs, Aromanians, and Albanians will be different.


True, but I wouldn't be so sure about Aromanians. They have plenty of R1a and I2a too, as the Albanians we already know that their lack of I2a and limited Slavic R1a separates them from the Macedonians.

----------


## Vlad82

> True, but I wouldn't be so sure about Aromanians. They have plenty of R1a and I2a too, as the Albanians we already know that their lack of I2a and limited Slavic R1a separates them from the Macedonians.


In study of Aromanians samples were taken in 5 places (1 Romania, 2 Macedonia, 2 Albania). In total 207 Aromanians were tested and summary statistics for paternal lines is different than in neighbor's populations:

C1 V20 2 0,97%
E-V13 31 14,98%
E-M81 1 0,48%
E-V22 2 0,97%
G2a 3 1,45%
I1 7 3,38%
I2c L596 4 1,93%
i2M223 3 1,45%
I2a Din 33 15,94%
J1 L860 1 0,48%
J2a 19 9,18%
J2bM205 1 0,48%
J2bM241 31 14,98%
R1a 21 10,14%
R1b 44 21,26%
T 2 0,97%
N1c 2 0,97%

Founder effects are present in all haplogroups and places, so I am not sure whether this frequencies match reality. In future studies I hope they will take samples from many Aromanian villages around Balkans, especially in regions of Macedonia and Epirus.

----------


## Lenab

> I announced two months ago the launch of the One Family One World Project, a partnership between Eupedia and Living DNA. I have been very busy lately, but finally found time to present the project on Eupedia. My contribution to the project was to delimit the boundaries of the proposed genetic regions and make the maps. Living DNA reworked the maps to fit their existing site design, but those on Eupedia are the original ones I designed. You will find it all here:
> 
> *One Family One World DNA Project*


Btw thanks for doing that thread about the Red Sea admixture in South East Europe every ti me someone asks me what a Red Sea mix means I quote your first comment. I think you literally hit the nail on the head, there so thanks for that. https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ica)-admixture

----------


## Lenab

I think the highest E3b is in Montenegrin Serbia and some parts of Albanian Arvantine genetics Macedonia might plot 50 50 on that, I am not sure.

----------


## Wonomyro

> I think the highest E3b is in *Montenegrin Serbia* and some parts of Albanian Arvantine genetics Macedonia might plot 50 50 on that, I am not sure.


What is "Montenegrin Serbia" ?

----------


## Lenab

> What is "_Montenegrin Serbia_" ?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbs_of_Montenegro

----------


## Wonomyro

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbs_of_Montenegro


That is about people from Montenegro who declared themslves as Serbs, not about "Montenegrin Serbia". I've never heard about that term.

----------


## Lenab

> That is about people from Montenegro who declared themslves as Serbs, not about "Montenegrin Serbia". I've never heard about that term.


Thank you not Montenegro Serbia? A Serbian told me most of the population of Montenegro are filled with South Serbs.

----------


## Wonomyro

> Thank you not Montenegro Serbia? A Serbian told me most of the population of Montenegro are filled with *South Serbs*.


What are the "South Serbs"? It seems like another dubious concept. However that term was once used for slavic Macedonians after the Serbian Othodox Church bought the jurisdiction over their territory. But that is another case.

----------


## Lenab

> What are the "South Serbs"? It seems like another dubious concept. However that term was once used for slavic Macedonians after the Serbian Othodox Church bought the jurisdiction over their territory. But that is another case.


Those who live in the South East of Serbia

----------


## Wonomyro

> Those who live in the South East of Serbia


That makes sense. They are called Torlakians and speak transitional dialects to Bulgarian. The Montenegrian Serbs speak different dialects and don't seem to be much similar to Torlakians. Except they both belong to Serbian Orhodox Church.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torlakian_dialect

----------


## Lenab

> That makes sense. They are called Torlakians and speak transitional dialects to Bulgarian. The Montenegrian Serbs speak different dialects and don't seem to be much similar to Torlakians. Except they both belong to Serbian Orhodox Church.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torlakian_dialect


Ok under the impression of you are half Gypsy. What half Gypsy mean? Half Roma or whatever?

----------


## Wonomyro

> Ok under the impression of you are half Gypsy. What half Gypsy mean? Half Roma or whatever?


Thank you for you question but I don't have to answer it.

----------


## Lenab

> Thank you for you question but I don't have to answer it.


No you don't but just wanted to ask in general terms

----------


## timberwolf

> This is a 5 year project as it covers many parts of the world. But each regional project will be completed separately. Those in Europe should be finished well before the Asian one, I should think.


Hi

Do you have any idea when the German, French and Iberian projects may be completed by?

----------


## Maciamo

> Hi
> 
> Do you have any idea when the German, French and Iberian projects may be completed by?


No, as it depends on the number of participants. But I don't think it will be in less than a year.

----------


## Tomenable

*Maciamo,

*I already told you via a private message that it would be good if Living DNA launches also regional projects for the Americas, including both North and Latin America.

I already made a map of Proposed genetic regions of the USA:

https://i.imgur.com/ssgTch1.png



Native American regions are in green (they include major Indian Reservations, as well as areas outside of major reservations in which Native Americans are at least over 8% of the total population). Other regions are in yellow, and I just made regions based on state borders (each state = one region), but if someone has an alternative (maybe better?) idea on how to divide Non-Native areas of the USA into regions, then please tell me.

*Legend for Native regions:*

a - Sioux (Dakota) Nation
b - Navajo Nation
c - Choctaw & Chickasaw
d - Kiowa-Comanche-Apache & Cheyenne-Arapaho
e - Cherokee, Creek, Seminole, Potawatomi, Osage
f - Apachean Tribes
g - Umatilla Nation
h - Hualapai & Havasupai
i - Ute Tribe
j - Northern Arapaho & Eastern Shoshone
k - Mandan, Hidatsa & Arikara
L - Lumbee & Coharie Tribes
m - Confederated Tribes of Colville
n - Eastern Chippewa (Ojibwe) Peoples
o - Yakama Nation
p - Puebloan Tribes
R - Passamaquoddy, Penobscot, Maliseet & Micmac
s - Potawatomi Tribe
t - Tohono Oodham Nation
T - Assiniboine, Atsina, Nakota, Cree & Western Ojibwe
u - Crow Nation
v - Paiute-Shoshone
w - Northern California Indians
x - Menominee Tribe
y - Cheyenne Nation
z - Hopi Tribe
& - Salishan Tribes
# - Confederated Tribes of Warm Springs
$ - Tribes of the Flathead Reservation
@ - Turtle Mountain Chippewa & Spirit Lake Tribe
0 - Iroquois Confederacy
1 - Inyo County Indians
2 - Yuma, Chemehuevi & Mohave
3 - Blackfeet Nation
4 - Northern Alabama Cherokee
5 - Eastern Cherokee
6 - Muscogee-Creek
7 - Mississippi Choctaw
8 - Caddo, Louisiana Choctaw & Cherokee
9 - South Alabama Choctaw & Creek
10 - Nez Perce People
11 - Skitswish Tribe
12 - Duck Valley Shoshone-Paiute
13 - Fort Hall Bannock-Shoshone
14 - Goshute Nation
15 - Kickapoo, Sac-Fox, Ponca & Prairie Potawatomi
16 - Meskwaki & Iowa Sac-Fox
17 - Saginaw Chippewa & Huron
18 - Haliwa-Saponi, Sappony & Meherrin
19 - United Houma Nation
20 - Quinault Indian Nation

----------


## Tomenable

The map doesn't include Alaska and Hawaii. I'm not sure if Alaska should be divided into several regions (maybe Native and Non-Native like in other states), or just made as one region.

----------


## Tomenable

My main sources that I used when making that map:

----------


## Tomenable

Now when it comes to Alaska:

As we can see in the maps posted above, all counties of Alaska (except only one) have over 8% of Native population. So maybe it could be just one region. But there are several tribal groups there:







But maybe Alaska should be in one project together with Canada, and mainland USA in another project?

----------


## Tomenable

So in total there will be 100 regions in Mainland USA project (49 states + 51 Native areas).

And Alaska will be together with Canada in another project.

----------

